# are you ready? ...food is hitting the roof



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

did yall see this...no water to farmers...this was 3 weeks ago...forgive me if yall talked about this and i missed it...but this should be sending red flags up all over anyone reading here.this cant be fixed overnight.....so its going to impact a huge portion of population.



*California farmers won't get federal water*



http://news.msn.com/us/california-farmers-wont-get-federal-water


----------



## raybait1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Not nearly as prepared as I would like to be. That California drought is just 1 domino in a long line.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

we ordered a half a cow about 2 months ago- the person told us it would be ready in Feb- that was fine- well then I needed new tires-found out 2 days after we ordered- My boss- who we ordered the cow from asked if it was ok if she pushed us to the March slaughter date- I said - sure thing- I need new tires this month- 
well- my other coworker said she was picking up her 1/4 - I asked how much was it- she said for 185 lb it was 472 bucks- ughhhh a half lasts us almost 2 yrs- cause I stretch it and only serve beef 2 times a week- 
so almost a grand for 2 yrs of grass fed beef not from the store doesn't sound pricey- since it will depend on the actual weight of my beef- how much we will pay-it is still wayyyyyy more than what we paid 2 yrs ago-

given that the store 80/20 I have seen on sale is 3.19 a lb- and this is 2.25 a lb- that has to be a good thing- 

ughhhh- I am selling all non needed crap in the house on craigslist and FB local groups- what ever isn't nailed down that a homesteader doesn't need


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

plus I figured beef is gonna skyrocket- way more than 2.25 a lb!

I have been grabbing an extra can of this and can of that and bag of beans and any dry good that is a loss leader at the store each week- It is on the way home from work- so it is easy to stop and get the name brand cereal that is 1.40 a box as a loss leader- limit of 4 for the 10 yr old that he loves so much- since it is normally 3.99 a box- I figure - it is a decent treat when everything skyrockets- 

but I am certainly picking up loss leader staples too-


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Last month, local butcher said his pre-packaged hamburger had went up to 3.95/pound... a dollar in just a week...


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, yeah, I'm looking at food prices to skyrocket and stay there. 

I've been buying up 55 gallon barrels and 275 gallon caged totes for water storage, and plan to spend a lot more time and energy on my garden this year. I am concentrating on growing the foods that I really like and that store well, either in a root cellar, canned or frozen. The more I grow myself, the less the grocery store prices will affect my budget. Along with the growing, I have vowed to make sure I actually harvest and preserve what I grow. This year will not be about just eating fresh from the garden during the growing season, but about making sure I put up enough to see me through until the next growing season or beyond.

As far as meat, I don't anticipate beef prices to drop for years, as herds have been cut so much now that it will take time for supply to catch up to demand. I've adjusted my cooking to use less beef, more chicken and pork, as well as more egg or veg based meals. I butchered a good sized hog last year and have a freezer stuffed full of delicious, lean pork. I have a small layer flock that supplies me with more eggs than I can use myself. I will probably replace my freezers this year in favor of 2 new, more energy efficient models, and will buy a quarter or half beef if I can get grass fed at a good price locally. That much will keep me in beef for years. If I can't get a good price, I'll continue eating pork and chicken - no big deal.

I don't drink liquid milk often enough to warrant buying it by the gallon - even a half gallon often ends up being shared with the dog. I sold the goat herd and have stocked up on #10 cans of Nido and Provident Pantry powdered milks instead. Mixing the 2 together gives a rough approximation of 2% milk. It is much more cost effective than feeding the herd, and tastes fine on cereal or in cooking.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

texican said:


> Last month, local butcher said his pre-packaged hamburger had went up to 3.95/pound... a dollar in just a week...


okay- feelin a little better about buying the half at 2.25 a lb... thank you for posting that!

and I second the powdered milk- 
I am lactose intolerant but can tolerate the powdered milk so I make it for coffee- and cook exclusively with it- to make rues and baking and soup-

we are lucky enough to live near the Amish to get staples and we grow so much in the summer and spring that we are set.... 

getting a pressure canner this Christmas and 2 food dehydrators will enable us to save and put up even more food this gardening season


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

one simple tip-

get vintage cookbooks- ones that use staples- to create decent meals- sure we might all know that- but a newbie might not- 
I suggest a Fannie Farmer cookbook- 
or Less is More-
even an older Vegetarian cookbook- I cook 3 no meat meals a week and it has helped me made meals my boys don't notice have no meat in them
and older 'Grange Cookbook" is good too- 

heck go google Clara Depression Cooking... she is/was awesome- she passed recently- but she posted tons of videos of how to cook depression era recipes...all stuff that is cheap

learn how to eat and cook in season


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Don't tell me they're gunna start charging me fer my dandelion greens -n- frogs legs !!!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ohhh you Forerunner! Lol


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I have been on a hard cleaning of my freezers........ Dog food has been being canned out of scraps and any (shudder) freezer burned issues. 
MIL passed and I brought some things from her house.... that are definitely dog food material. As, soon as, I finish that, I am going to can my 80lbs of chicken, to make more room, Then order a Beef. Pork supply looks good. Lots of Bacon canned.
NOTHING gets thrown out...nothing! Something or somebody is gonna eat it!!

Definitely, gardening smarter this year.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Becka03 said:


> okay- feelin a little better about buying the half at 2.25 a lb... thank you for posting that!
> 
> and I second the powdered milk-
> I am lactose intolerant but can tolerate the powdered milk so I make it for coffee- and cook exclusively with it- to make rues and baking and soup-
> ...



2.25 is a deal....everything breathing is bring close to $2 a pound live weight...that hooves,tail,guts and all.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Forerunner said:


> Don't tell me they're gunna start charging me fer my dandelion greens -n- frogs legs !!!


yes...you need a permit...and you can only harvest on mondays and fridays and every 3rd tuesdays except months that end in R....those months its sunday only but between the hours of 10a.m and noon.


p.s. nancy palosi is going to burst a blood vessel when she finds out we been catching and eating minnows...roflmao

:teehee::heh::shrug:


[YOUTUBE]M02_dnl9zCA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

and for those thinking things cant get tough...heres a picture of syrians in need of food...doesnt matter the reason people are hungry...hunger is hunger no matter the cause....i dont wanna be in line like this if i can keep from it.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

elkhound said:


> 2.25 is a deal....everything breathing is bring close to $2 a pound live weight...that hooves,tail,guts and all.


 Elkhound is right on this. I sent a bull just shy under 450lbs and he brought almost $900. I'm much better at growing meat than veggies. Beef,pork and poultry are easy. I got to have help in the garden though....

If that pic was in the U.S. there wouldnt be a seed left to buy for gardening.....


----------



## haunted (Jul 24, 2011)

Pork prices will go up because of the virus that is spreading through commercial hog farms. There is no vaccine for it, and in fact it is changing (mutating). Over 1 million hogs have been lost to it so far.
Chicken prices will also go up. Egg sets have not increased significantly. In fact chicken prices have been predicted to rise at least 38%. If I remember correctly, which I may not, ALL food prices have been predicted to rise at least 38% this year. 
I work for the major meat producer (largest in the world) and they send out a daily email concerning food related news daily. The news ain't pretty, and it ain't good for those of us who are not rich and getting richer.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm so glad I dont listen to my husband most of the time! :nono:
He abhors the animals...the nearly full grown pig and the young bull and a bunch of rabbits...are all looking like dinner on the cheap...

And those fishing poles I bought for DD birthday...so we have fish to feed the chickens I'm purchasing soon!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

this cookbook has been posted before....its also a .pdf file somewhere on the web
http://www.amazon.com/Foods-That-Wi...842&sr=1-1&keywords=1918+foods+to+win+the+war


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

food plots = freezer full


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thankfully at our workshare we get a share of pork and a dozen eggs each week sometimes 2 doz. If noone else wants them....
I am so grateful for where we live there are Amish nearby so spices, fruit and other things like that are dirt cheap. We have access to as many tomatoes and peppers as we can handle and we grow more veggies than we process ...but this yr they will ALL get put up!


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

all seeds ordered an payed for,payed for fertilizer early in cash.adding 2 more 300' rows in field for garden.watching deer and turkeys growing bigger in my woods/fields.advice-get everything u gonna need -garden-pantry-ammo-NOW.ur gonna need it!


----------



## palm farmer (Jan 3, 2014)

Chickens n pigs, makes me feel better about raising our own everyday.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Ground beef I purchased last week was $3.99 a pound. I think it was 85% lean. The only way $3.99 is acceptable is because I know with ground beef it can be stretched for several meals. Whatever meat I buy I'm always looking at how many meals as much as price per pound.

I have several old cookbooks and particularly like both my 1950ish Betty Crocker and Better Homes and Gardens. I also have a 1946 Joy of Cooking and the only "fast" food mentioned are creamed canned soups. The book tells how to make sauces from scratch if you don't want to use the canned soups.

For home food preserving you can get all the information you need from http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/publications_usda.html When I find an older canning recipe that I like, I have taken it to the Extension Service and had them tell me whether or not it would be safe. Remember any older cookbook should not be used for home canning as times and pressure amounts have changed in 2009.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

palm farmer said:


> Chickens n pigs, makes me feel better about raising our own everyday.


Me too!


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I wish the weather would break so I could get chicks. Have not even tapped trees yet! Supposed to be below zero tonight. I don't dare start seeds yet with temps like that. I really am looking at other animals. I do not like rabbit but am wondering if it my cooking method and not the meat. I said I would not get another Jersey bull calf ( I have to quit doing that!) but am thinking I will.

Now, if this turns out to be a good summer prices may not be too bad but, if is a bad one, hang on!


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Presently starting seeds and have an in with the local Agway for chicks. When the weather get decent enough, re-vamping the chicken tractor.
Annual meat sale coming up in May...still have a freezer full from last one...meat goes a long way despite the way our two boys eat...might get another in the near future.
Just figure it this way...the prices aren't going to be any cheaper in the future...buy now while your dollar has it's current "worth".

Matt


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have about 50 packs of seeds from My Patriot Supply... saved...


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Seeds freeze well. Never have too many, like jars and lids.


----------



## king-01 (Jan 23, 2014)

Rising food prices, taxes, gas and the list goes on. 

Pays to be self sufficient these days.

As far as water, have a backup for the home system and 225 gallons for the garden irrigation.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Tab these are sealed to last... in soecial bags I figure they are back up for when I cant get them...


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i love how they package their seeds..


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh, yeah...have a well. But also have a spring fed original system...couldn't get a mortgage with just the spring, so put in a well to boot.
900' of drop...it's like a built in pressure washer. That and the creek on the other side keeps our water supply good...even thru a drought.
More seeds being planted as we type.

Matt


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

tab said:


> I wish the weather would break so I could get chicks. Have not even tapped trees yet! Supposed to be below zero tonight. I don't dare start seeds yet with temps like that. I really am looking at other animals. I do not like rabbit but am wondering if it my cooking method and not the meat. I said I would not get another Jersey bull calf ( I have to quit doing that!) but am thinking I will.
> 
> Now, if this turns out to be a good summer prices may not be too bad but, if is a bad one, hang on!


It's gotta be your cooking tab. Wild game of all sorts, even rutting bucks are good if prepared right. Try the rabbit in a stew first. The key in my book is browning the meat, thats after boning, removing fat and glands and cutting to size first. Then parboil for an hour and drain off if it smells a bit off. Look up some stew recipes and experiment with spices. The way I cook it, it's as good as beef.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i shoot game...let it hang for as long as weather allows...then quarter it and i break down each muscle group and package....get out a hunk as it thaws a bit slice it like i want and slap it on grill.....if i can it i just chunk it up fill cans and process jars.


heres some i done last week from freezer...sliced it...put in smoker...then i ate it..


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

venison (tenderloin) ??? it's nice to share!!!!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Live rattlesnake is going for $9 per pound.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

mpillow said:


> venison (tenderloin) ??? it's nice to share!!!!



yep...sure is....batch before last......smoked...sliced and put on homemade tortillas.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

YUM!

Ernie...$9/lb....better get your boys a hunting!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Butchered my hog last week. BIG dude! I'll be eating on him 2-3 yrs.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

CYNG -

Mu-ham-ED....? 

Baby goats this year???


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Rabbit reminds me of store bought chicken. i.e. not a whole lot of flavor so you can basically cook it a variety of ways and it will take on those flavors very nicely. Keep in mind I'm talking about domestic rabbit, kept in a cage and butchered young.

Free range chicken also has a much different flavor/texture than store bought chicken and, although it took me a chicken or two to get used to it, I'm finding that I really do like the flavor much more than store bought chicken, which, imho, now tastes rather bland!

Both of these are turning out to be a much larger portion of our meats recently than we anticipated, with the cost of many meats going so high. 

I'm getting the garden ready, when the weather permits, to really try and go gangbusters this year. Last year I got plenty of fresh eating for myself, but that's about it. This year, I'm going to be trying a couple of new things (such as shade cloth during the worst part of summer) to try and get our production up. Oh, that and keeping the tiny "wild rabbits" out too. They are the reason we had no beans at all last year. Little buggers.

Oh yeah, freezing our bounty of eggs (in already cooked form (i.e. biscuit sized rounds)) is another thing I'm wanting to do this year. Then, during the winter, I can take some out, thaw them & heat them up for us to eat. Doesn't help with baked goods, but eating "fresh" when it's "in season" is something else we're trying to learn to do.

Anyway, we've been saying for years here on the forums that prices were rising. This year, it's extremely noticeable. All we can do is the best we can.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Love it when this thread *"are you ready? ...food is hitting the roof "* is right next to the "preasure cooker cooking" thread.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I put chicken wire on the bottom section of the field fencing (around our gardens) to keep the free range buns out....plus a good bit of dog hair from our ever shedding lab!

Gonna take awhile for the snow and ice to melt here...still subzero most mornings!


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

LOL Harry! good one


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I love hitting "new posts" and you get the most hysterical strings of sentences- 

yea - I am easily amused!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

mpillow said:


> CYNG -
> 
> Mu-ham-ED....?
> 
> Baby goats this year???


Yeah, Ed made Mo' Ham! LOL
Got 5 doelings and 4 bucklings. Sent 3 bucklings home with a friend, retained one for possible future breeding and bought a new buckling with simply outstanding milking lines. He is gorgeous. Put one mean doe in the freezer, she didn't freshen this yr. Had a false pregnancy and was beating on dear old Glennis which is NOT tolerated around here. Going to make sausage from her.


----------



## Marthas_minis (Jan 28, 2014)

Chickens for eggs, will breed my doe rabbit for first time in about a month, garden is much larger this year w/ all our favorites. Should have enough left over to sell or share w/ family and plenty will be frozen & canned. About to place an order for those Tatler reusable canning lids.

A lot of stuff coming up already in the garden. Just hope we don't have another late freeze like last year & lose all our peaches again.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

I thought of this thread when I went grocery shopping this morning....ouch! I haven't been shopping since Dec 23, other than to whip into Publix to grab a few loss leaders every few weeks, and a quick trip to a Savealot for a few things, so the prices today surprised me! I also have been buying veggies from local vendors and meat from Zaycon in bulk deliveries, so have been a bit sheltered from Wmart's price increases. I was just telling DH that I need to work on building the stockpile back up and quite using it up! Now I see I _really_ need to!


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Just a thought for the misc. seeds. You know, the extra package you didn't have room to plant. The 5 kinds of tomatoes you didn't start because you already had 10 types started . Seeds actually stay good without being frozen. Cool is good. Some things like lettuce and corn do much better frozen but they are kind of the exception. I figure if I freeze them and for some reason loose power, the life span was etended a bit. Can go to cool storage then. I also figure this is the time to try different types. Keep back up seed for the sucessful types and then as I narrow it down on varieties to start saving seeds. 


Another frozen seed item is cereal grains. This is huge for me. If grain is sky high production for the critters has to start in ernest. Have expiremented a bit, mixed results. Different food sources for them is something I am always trying to learn about.

As to rabbit, had domestic several times. I think I would have a tough time dispatching but, they are cleaner than meat birds!

Elk, do you can all types of meat? I can some but am looking to expand the types.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

bowdonkey said:


> It's gotta be your cooking tab. Wild game of all sorts, even rutting bucks are good if prepared right. Try the rabbit in a stew first. The key in my book is browning the meat, thats after boning, removing fat and glands and cutting to size first. Then parboil for an hour and drain off if it smells a bit off. Look up some stew recipes and experiment with spices. The way I cook it, it's as good as beef.


I may not cook rabbit well but I do make one mean chocolate chip cookie!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

tab said:


> I may not cook rabbit well but I do make one mean chocolate chip cookie!



and if you know how to do it in a solar oven- and have the supplies- I can bet that would be a better barter item than a steak


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

tab said:


> Elk, do you can all types of meat? I can some but am looking to expand the types.



all i have canned is deer,chicken and pork....i raw pack it and it all cans the same....going by the all american canning book that comes in canner.


i dont can all my meat as ...i like the nicer cuts in freezer for grilling or whatever.....some of my favorite ways of fixing deer meat for the coming year is to make summer sausage or deer balongna that i smoke that is out of this world.....its perfect snack food....get a few slices,jalapenos or pickles add a boiled egg....good hot summer lunch.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am trying to talk DH into taking me hunting- the neighbor over heard me saying this and said I got a million squirrels you can practice on in my yard- with a BBgun- I don't know if he believed me when I said- please let me learn- and I will cook'em too- 
DH likes that I am frugal and prep and have all the skills that I do- but I need to tread lightly sometimes LOL- taking our neighbor up on sitting in the back yard shooting squirrels- with a bb gun- that might push him over the edge to getting us both hunting tags hahahaha....

I love the idea of free food- I want to get a deer- and rabbit and squirrel!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I might add- DH hunted every yr before we got married- he hunted with his ex's father- cause they had the land- to do that- we need to find land to hunt on-


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

If you go to Amazon and do a search for "free Kindle cookbooks" you'll get a nice selection to download free. Some of the old ones available are:

Things Mother Used to Make A Collection of Old Time Recipes, Some Nearly One Hundred Years Old and Never Published 
published in 1914. In the miscellaneous section you find some neat ideas like these:
= A Breakfast Dish = Take stale brown bread, no matter how dry, and boil until it is soft like pudding. Serve hot, with cream.
= Crust Coffee = Take the crusts, or any pieces of stale brown bread, and bake in the oven until hard and brown. Put them into an agate or earthen tea-pot, pour over them boiling water and boil ten or fifteen minutes. Strain and serve hot like any coffee, with cream and sugar.

Pennsylvania Dutch Cooking 
Dishes & Beverages of the Old South (from 1913)
Twenty-Five Cent Dinners for Families of Six (copyright 1878)

Another good source for free books is Project Gutenberg.
http://www.gutenberg.org/


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

tab said:


> I may not cook rabbit well but I do make one mean chocolate chip cookie!


You got me beat in that dept. I never liked peeling all those M&Ms.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Ernie said:


> Live rattlesnake is going for $9 per pound.


Speaking of rattlesnake. Have you ever put a live one in someones mailbox?:hysterical:


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

In the past couple of weeks....local sales had shank hams for 99c/lb....40# chix leg quarters for $26 and corned beef for 1.69/lb...potatoes 50# $10

I cant complain!


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

My favorite thing to do with beef is to make it into hamburger and then mix it with ground wild game and/or ground bulk sausage I made up from our last hog.

It is running $3.99/lb in my area if you buy the ground beef from a processor and get the good stuff. I have seen it at $2.99 at the grocery store for the fatty, nasty tasting stuff. But I figure if I mix the good stuff with a pound of venison, then I have 2 lb of ground meat that only cost me a total of $3.99 or $2.00 a pound. I like to make meatloaf with 1 lb of beef, 1 of venison or elk, and 1 of pork. That makes about 4 meals for all 3 of us, with an out of pocket cost of only about $4.00 total, or $1.00 for the meat in the meal. Then I bulk out the meal with plenty of vegetables and bread (home grown or home made with grain I bought several years ago very cheaply), so I end up with a nice meal that barely costs me $1.00 per person.

I use my beef/game mix in lots of things, like tacos, chili, sloppy Joe's, meatballs, etc. I often add breadcrumbs or vegetables like spinach or shredded carrots to the meat mix to increase nutrition or bulk a bit.

I usually brown a double batch and freeze all the extra not needed for that meal in 3 portions. This gives me three 1lb pkgs of meat seasoned with a little onion and garlic and ready to go for whenever I need "convenience food". My husband always asks why I need so much ground meat. I tell him because a roast is a roast is a roast, but I can make a pound of ground beef sit up and sing a lot of different songs!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

bowdonkey said:


> It's gotta be your cooking tab. Wild game of all sorts, even rutting bucks are good if prepared right. Try the rabbit in a stew first. The key in my book is browning the meat, thats after boning, removing fat and glands and cutting to size first. Then parboil for an hour and drain off if it smells a bit off. Look up some stew recipes and experiment with spices. The way I cook it, it's as good as beef.


I've also found that marinating helps with eliminating the "gamey" taste.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

elkhound said:


> and for those thinking things cant get tough...heres a picture of syrians in need of food...doesnt matter the reason people are hungry...hunger is hunger no matter the cause....i dont wanna be in line like this if i can keep from it.


Good picture. I wish I knew how to photoshop and post pictures. I would be even more insufferable! If you can imagine that. Of course after the first post I'd be banned.


----------



## MNMamaBear (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow, that's actually really cheap compared to around here! Our last two hind quarters we bought, were both over $700. And it was around 130 pounds or so each (finished, packaged etc). We can't afford to buy a quarter any time soon, so we're going to be eating a lot less beef this year.



Becka03 said:


> we ordered a half a cow about 2 months ago- the person told us it would be ready in Feb- that was fine- well then I needed new tires-found out 2 days after we ordered- My boss- who we ordered the cow from asked if it was ok if she pushed us to the March slaughter date- I said - sure thing- I need new tires this month-
> well- my other coworker said she was picking up her 1/4 - I asked how much was it- she said for 185 lb it was 472 bucks- ughhhh a half lasts us almost 2 yrs- cause I stretch it and only serve beef 2 times a week-
> so almost a grand for 2 yrs of grass fed beef not from the store doesn't sound pricey- since it will depend on the actual weight of my beef- how much we will pay-it is still wayyyyyy more than what we paid 2 yrs ago-
> 
> ...


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

Roadking said:


> Oh, yeah...have a well. But also have a spring fed original system...couldn't get a mortgage with just the spring, so put in a well to boot.
> 900' of drop...it's like a built in pressure washer. That and the creek on the other side keeps our water supply good...even thru a drought.
> More seeds being planted as we type.
> 
> Matt


I hope your making some power from 900 feet of drop with that spring. If not you should look into it.

Larry


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Hadn't thought about that biggkidd...it come thru a 9" pipe buried under the frost line...methinks I have something new to research.

Matt


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

MNMamaBear said:


> Wow, that's actually really cheap compared to around here! Our last two hind quarters we bought, were both over $700. And it was around 130 pounds or so each (finished, packaged etc). We can't afford to buy a quarter any time soon, so we're going to be eating a lot less beef this year.



Thank you- I am glad you posted that- it is making me feel a bit better- well alot better- 
I am scrimping and saving and selling what ever I can to make it less of a burden- 
I can do it though- I know I can!


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Rabbit potpie yum. Just froze/canned 100 head 4.5 to 6.8 pounds each. I just have to figure out where and how I can store my share in a 'tiny house'. I am also selling alot of items on CL and local yard sale site.


----------



## ccfromnc (Jul 23, 2011)

When I lived in a 450 sq ft cabin I used every available nook for storage, even behind a door coukd fit a drying rack. You'd be amazed how many jars/cans you can fit under a single bed and how many blankets you can fit between the mattresses for summer storage. I used a small chest of drawers on both ends of the bed for more storage instead of using a headboard, that positioning opened up the sleeping area. There is a lot of dead space even in a very small house.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I went shopping on march 13, grocery & house. I hadn't been since January 2. Thought I was going to go into shock. Its a good thing we have solar power, free water, heat cook with wood. 

Got chicks ordered, will be picking up April 7, seeds are started, still looking for a jersey milk cow. 

Hopefully this season I'll get a deer. Told dh time to think about getting a pig again. Looked into getting a side of beef, it was running $3.85 pound.
I finally go back to eating meat after being a vegetarian for 23 years and now its too darn expensive. I really like bacon!!!

At least what we save on utility bills we can put towards groceries. I knew there was a reason we lived why out in the woods.

Roadking.....look into using that water for hydro. Our spring is 700 feet up from cabin. We have pressure like crazy. Dh is looking into using hydro along with our solar.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

haunted said:


> Pork prices will go up because of the virus that is spreading through commercial hog farms. There is no vaccine for it, and in fact it is changing (mutating). Over 1 million hogs have been lost to it so far.
> Chicken prices will also go up. Egg sets have not increased significantly. In fact chicken prices have been predicted to rise at least 38%. If I remember correctly, which I may not, ALL food prices have been predicted to rise at least 38% this year.
> I work for the major meat producer (largest in the world) and they send out a daily email concerning food related news daily. The news ain't pretty, and it ain't good for those of us who are not rich and getting richer.


Monday after Easter my rear is gonna be at the feed store buying bunnies. We live in the city but the codes will let us have four over the age of ninty days. I can do a lot with three does and a buck.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

dfuher, that is a very good idea. I loved eating rabbit when ds had his 4-H rabbits. I am allergic to rabbit fur so can't raise them myself and dh isn't interested in any kind of "livestock". City doesn't allow chickens or I'd have some.

I got my $209 state tax refund today and it is earmarked for beef. I'm hoping to buy from a local farmer dh knows. We were told by a friend that the farmer has stear butchered and wrapped and then sells by the pound regardless of cut. I'd bet that the "by the pound" doesn't include the top cuts!! Need to have dh make a phone call.

This has not been a productive week (again!). Went to town on Monday, Tuesday felt icky, Wednesday read a new book, today went for a haircut and tomorrow will be gone to Des Moines all day with dd. There is still hope for this afternoon if I can get motivated.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

cfuhrer said:


> Monday after Easter my rear is gonna be at the feed store buying bunnies. We live in the city but the codes will let us have four over the age of ninty days. I can do a lot with three does and a buck.


Bunnies can also be hidden inside your house with very little issue. They don't really smell very strong and don't make noise.

If I lived in the city and wanted meat production, I'd hide a dozen bunnies or more in my basement.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Ernie said:


> Bunnies can also be hidden inside your house with very little issue. They don't really smell very strong and don't make noise.
> 
> If I lived in the city and wanted meat production, I'd hide a dozen bunnies or more in my basement.




In a sunny exposure, well ventilated, and a worm/kitchen scraps bin underneath ?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

We kept a tray under the cage with a bit of newspaper shreds and emptied daily(to the chickens)....a trashbag could be attached easy enough though...


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Our town does allow chickens, I often think it's silly we don't have any. Maybe this year?


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

I was at Aldi and the spiral sliced hams went up $.20 lb. overnight they're now $1.69 lb. The shank hams were still $.99 llb so that's what I bought. I'll probably pick up a couple more for the freezer before they go up as well.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

PATRICE IN IL said:


> I was at Aldi and the spiral sliced hams went up $.20 lb. overnight they're now $1.69 lb. The shank hams were still $.99 llb so that's what I bought. I'll probably pick up a couple more for the freezer before they go up as well.


Last week I was able to get their spiral sliced hams for $5 off. I bought 2 since I already had three shanks in the freezer (that were also bought at $5 off and about $3 each.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I have not been buying a lot of groceries the last couple of months because the pantry and freezer are so full. But the amount I have been spending has not gone down very much because the prices are higher! I bought 85% lean burger at BJ's for $3.19 a pound. I divide it into 3/4 lb packages and use that whenever a recipe calls for a pound.

DH got antsy about getting his pepper seeds started so I started those the other day along with tomato, marigold, and basil. It's going to be a long time before we can put anything out though. Still have a huge amount of snow!! I have some small potatoes from last year that have sprouted so I won't have to buy any seed potatoes again this year. We are going to have the usual types of things in the garden but probably fewer plants so that I'll have an easier time managing them.


----------



## NorthernMich (Apr 30, 2006)

Freezers and refrigerators depend on electricity-if power goes off do you have money and fuel for a generator?

I would be checking into alternatives to saving seeds that way.

Learning to trap and having traps may save your life one day.

Learn learn learn....wild eats, tapping trees...alternative water sources, solar power...woodstoves....retreat cabins.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

In my case NorthernMich, I'd be canning like a wacko to preserve what's in the freezer. I'd do it now but some health issues won't allow it currently.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Solar power, I've come to feel, is a stop-gap measure. It's a toy. Or at least it is in our household. Nothing needful runs here on electricity. It's either all labor saving devices or electronic gadgets like laptops and eReaders.

Even if you had 10 times the solar power we have and could run a complete modern household on it, then you'd just be replacing a grid dependency with an equipment dependency.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Solar power, I've come to feel, is a stop-gap measure. It's a toy. Or at least it is in our household. Nothing needful runs here on electricity. It's either all labor saving devices or electronic gadgets like laptops and eReaders.
> 
> Even if you had 10 times the solar power we have and could run a complete modern household on it, then you'd just be replacing a grid dependency with an equipment dependency.


Ernie....we just got our 3rd panel. We know have a whopping 150 watts. Funny thing is the only things we really run are the lights and charge the cell phone, laptop, batteries for dh tools. I can use a real iron ad opposed to heating one on the woodstove for quilting and dh is thinking about rigging a 12 volt cooler. But, like you most things here are manual powered. Even our log splitter is manual. No refrigerator or freezer, root cellar, spring house and old fashioned ice box. We have a generator, but have used it twice this year, if that. It wad used to top off our batteries after several cloudy days. We do not use the generator just to run some electrical gadget.

Water is gravity fed, so no need for a pump and heated thru solar in summer and wood stove in winter. It is a great feeling not to be dependent on someone else taking care of you. I try very very hard not to be at the mercy of others.


----------



## scubacoz (Jan 29, 2014)

Our solar panels take care of the whole house including 2 refrigerators and 2 freezers. They also run the well and septic. But not the oven, and the heat pump. That's on 220 and on the grid. We have goats and chickens. We have also started canning food . I am in the process of planting my garden so hopefully will have lots of things to plant. Next I want to get a dehydrator.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

scubacoz said:


> Our solar panels take care of the whole house including 2 refrigerators and 2 freezers. They also run the well and septic. But not the oven, and the heat pump. That's on 220 and on the grid. We have goats and chickens. We have also started canning food . I am in the process of planting my garden so hopefully will have lots of things to plant. Next I want to get a dehydrator.


We are so far in the woods, that the grid doesn't come anywhere near us. I can lots, all our meats, veggies, fruits, milk, etc. Haven't had a refrigerator or feezer in 14 years. Heat is all wood.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

lindamarie said:


> We are so far in the woods, that the grid doesn't come anywhere near us. I can lots, all our meats, veggies, fruits, milk, etc. Haven't had a refrigerator or feezer in 14 years. Heat is all wood.



Tell me more about not having a fridge or freezer- I am very curious as to how you are are doing things like this- 
seems like we could learn something from this!

I have been literally only shopping Loss Leaders at the stores- I hit them on the way to where ever my normal day is supposed to take me - I don't go out of my way so I am not wasting gas- 
this weekend I got some treat stuff for the kids- they love oreos- I NEVER buy them- they usually get them from my inlaws house- they don't have a problem buying them at 4 dollars a pack! well this week you had to buy 3 BUT- they were 1.67 a pack if you bought 3 - well - I grabbed 3 and they are allowed 2 or 3 cookies a day LOL- as a treat after dinner and after a healthy snack- if they are hungry-
I also got laundry soap- I usually make my own- but I am out of borax and washing soda- those 2 things cost me 6 dollars- so I am waiting till next month to get- the store had tide- buy one get one free - and I had 3 dollars off one coupons- I had 2 of those coupons- so I got 4 bottles for 6 dollars- same price and it is saving me some time hitting more than one store...


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

around here they used spring houses and what i call water boxes for cooling. when my granddaddy still milked several cows he had a metal insulated cooler box that was the height of the old milk cans....you put the daily milking in them cans and then set it the water...the water only came up to the neck on them....before getting the insulated metal box our old barn had a "creamery" or a "milk house room" beside the section in barn cows were milked at that was concrete and it had a concrete trough that was kept full of water and you set the milk cans down in it...but it had no lid so you lost alot of cooling from it being open...that part was built way back in late 1800's or early 1900's.

heres a video of what the lady is calling a root cellar but in my mind its a hydrid of a cellar and a spring house as it has running water into a barrel....that barrel could hold a pitcher of ice tea..soda pop...waterever needs to be kept cool....you could screw a box down inside that barrel "so it wouldnt float" and let the water circulate around it for items you didnt want wet.

one place i use to hang out at in washington state had a small spring flowing by it and it had a small foot bridge across it and a screen box setting in the water.it had a trap door on top you opened to access goods.all you done was walk out the backdoor and 50ft to it when needing something.

all these old homesteads were built by springs....springs dictated were they built homes back in the day.



[YOUTUBE]9AqBQ-CLask[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a spring house, root cellar, an old fashioned icebox (dh built it for me this past fall, who needs jewelry? I got an icebox!:bouncy, and then there's good old mother nature in winter. I also can. Lots.

I believe that we should think outside the box, it keeps people guessing and keeps you smiling.

The more we can learn to do for ourselves no matter how unconventional it may seem at first, the better off we will be. We try to be as self sufficient as possible. I spent 6 years in the army, I know better than to depend on the government. I also came from a large city, was in Brooklyn during the big blackout in the 70's and lived in homestead Florida when hurricane Andrew came through. I don't ever want to be in a situation like that ever again. That is why we live like this.

Also, my dh came from Cuba. Lately he's been saying we really need to be prepared more. Usually he's very quiet, but he thinks the future is not looking good.

Solar and generators are great. What happens though when you can't get gas or oil for the gennie and a tree damages your panels or something happens to your battery bank? We don't use our gennie regularly, in fact its only been used about 2 times in the past year and that was to top off batteries.

Ok, thread drift. I'm sorry and I rambled. Must have coffee.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

My back just went out looking at the rock laid into that wall Elk.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I want to see the videos!!!!!:grin:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]at0cwScRXHc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

lindamarie said:


> I want to see the videos!!!!!:grin:


i hope a phone person can help you i hate seeing my neighbors suffer....lol


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

You are secretly enjoying this, as you keep posting more. I am sending yogi straight up over that mountain. Its snowing, its cold, I need more coffee.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

lindamarie said:


> You are secretly enjoying this, as you keep posting more. I am sending yogi straight up over that mountain. Its snowing, its cold, I need more coffee.



snowing here to...its a white out in fact.....so my job for the day is to abuse yall with posting youtube.....lol


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

elkhound said:


> snowing here to...its a white out in fact.....so my job for the day is to abuse yall with posting youtube.....lol


You can do better than that, can't you? Sunny here, but cold.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]XPrHHGEfXQw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

mainpreppers radio show from march 11th.....we are all thinking along the same lines it seems.


[YOUTUBE]qaNbhqKv954[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Forerunner said:


> Don't tell me they're gunna start charging me fer my dandelion greens -n- frogs legs !!!


Love those frog legs..not sure i trust the dandelions growing all over my land..lol..but those clover flowers make the best jelly.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Becka03 said:


> Tell me more about not having a fridge or freezer- I am very curious as to how you are are doing things like this-
> seems like we could learn something from this!
> 
> I have been literally only shopping Loss Leaders at the stores- I hit them on the way to where ever my normal day is supposed to take me - I don't go out of my way so I am not wasting gas-
> ...


Thats what I have been doing the past few months..finally getting a big stock..filled two freezers..and enormous pantry. Last weekend our small IGA had flour 1.00 for five pounds..limit was two..I was exhausted after my many trips to that store over two days..making my whole family go...lol..ended up with 200 pounds. Also got bulk sirloin that we ground that came out to 1.99 a pound..its a lot of work for sure but with 8 adults and three grandkids living here...we need the food savings even with the food we produce


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

elkhound said:


> snowing here to...its a white out in fact.....so my job for the day is to abuse yall with posting youtube.....lol


Please, sir, can I have some more?


----------

